# Digging!



## macchelle (Dec 28, 2008)

I would like to know if anyone here uses an electric fence for their Golden. I have a sweet 5 month old baby who is perfect except for her digging. And actually, that isn't a huge problem except our neighbors have a lab/mix who also digs and has now dug a hole under our fence so they can play together. I am planning on fixing the hole (because well, let's just say I know the neighbors never will) but am afraid that if the other dog does it again and Molly gets out... Currently I have her out back on a stake in the yard, which kills me because we have a huge yard that she should be allowed to run around in but can't because I am afraid of her digging out. (When she diggs she tends to do it near the fence line.) We have created a special area for her digging but I'm afraid she's already learned bad manners from the other dog. So, we are thinking about installing an electric fence but I don't want to do anything that will make her timid or hurt her. Any thoughts?


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

I have never used (nor intend to use) an electric fence. But as for the digging... have you tried to bury her poo in the hole she dug. It apparently works to stop them from digging. However, if someone is digging in from the other side, then I think you have a bigger problem on your hands. You may need to dig down on that wall, and put a fence of some sort "in" the ground, so that the other dog can't dig into your yard (that is assuming that you can't talk to your neighbours about his bad behaviour).

I hope you are able to figure something out b/c I agree it's not fair that you are not able to allow your dog to roam in her own fenced-in back yard.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

I have electric around the bottom of my dog yard ...it works! the dawgs stay away from the fence line. For me the risk of them getting in with the horses was too much, so when we wired the horse paddock we also ran a wire about 5-6" up and a foot away from the fence. I have not had a dog escape in 3 yrs...it only takes a few zaps and the dogs stay clear of it. You must keep snow away in winter (usually raise it up more in the winter months)


would not help the situation of another dog digging in!


----------



## TxMom (Mar 25, 2009)

*Digging*

I am currently engaged in a war against digging under the fence. I am so afraid that my dog will be struck by a vehicle and killed. We were advised to used red pepper as a deterrent around the perimeter of the fence, but it is not working. The electric fence seems to be the only hope we have, but I don't even know where to begin. Can you point me in the right direction...what do you see as the pros and cons of the electric fence?

How do you stop the digging?


----------



## baileygrinch (Jan 9, 2008)

Somebody, probably on GRF, mentioned using chicken wire in a flower bed to keep doggies from digging...wonder if you could extend your fence down with chicken wire under the dirt...

I had this problem last spring...and I kept some concrete chunks...there were only a few sections where the doggies could get to each other (storage buildings etc on that side of fence). The concrete wasn't attractive but it worked. Maybe cinderblocks...? My other neighbors (so great!) on the opposite side used a heavy lawn post at the bottom of the fence that Molly couldn't move...she got that lesson quick.

Molly's digging now is in random spots all over the yard. Not big digs, small, paw wide and about 3 cups deep...just enough to turn an ankle:doh:

Good Luck!


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

I don't use an electric fence. I had a man try to sell me one and he gave me an electical shock. I don't think so!


----------



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

We have electric fencing around our entire farm. The dogs are very aware of it, and they do not approach the fences. Which I love!!! I don't worry about them running off, and they only leave the premises when they are with me, and leashed. I couldn't live without it!! Of course, we have to have the fencing for the horses anyway. But, it sure works for the doggies.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Have one since I HAVE A FENCE JUMPER... he has to stay back 5 feet from the regular fence. He got shocked once and never again... he learned, I have had it for about 3 years. Also if the gate is let open he cant get out of the back yard.


----------



## TxMom (Mar 25, 2009)

Okay, so how do you have an electric fence that works even with the gate open? You have my attention! Is this the electronic type fence that works with a receiver on a dog collar, or is it the "real deal" electric fence? The fenced portion of my property is approx 250 feet across and 150 feet deep where the dogs stay. I would love to do the chicken wire around the base of the fence, but don't know if it is practical since it would have to be covered with top soil. I am open to suggestions.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

TxMom said:


> Okay, so how do you have an electric fence that works even with the gate open? You have my attention! Is this the electronic type fence that works with a receiver on a dog collar, or is it the "real deal" electric fence? The fenced portion of my property is approx 250 feet across and 150 feet deep where the dogs stay. I would love to do the chicken wire around the base of the fence, but don't know if it is practical since it would have to be covered with top soil. I am open to suggestions.


Yes its the type that works with a collar with a receiver. with him having to stay 5 feet back from the fence he cant get to the gate.


----------



## blondebyte (Apr 1, 2009)

I had the neighbors choc lab digging under my fence, and now my golden pup is digging in the dirt. I tried cayene (sp?) pepper and Alum. She didn't care about either of them. Her favorite place to dig is right where the pavers meet the grass on the back patio, I'm not sure how to get her to stop. She's about 9 weeks old, so I figure this is the best time to teach her to stop! 

:feedback:


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

We have an electric fence, and used it for my last dog for over 14 years. I've felt the shock, it's unpleasant, but unless the dog is an idiot, they'll learn after one or two little shocks. Carmella was shocked twice her whole life, and never again. She learned her boundaries FAST. It helps when the collar emits a buzzing sound that alerts the dog that it's getting too close to the fence and will be shocked if it moves any closer.


----------



## buckeyegoldenmom (Oct 5, 2008)

I have had an electric fence with all four of my goldens over the past 14 years. Our neighborhood does not allow fences. Goldens are really easy to train with the electric fence. Ours gives a soft beeping noise to tell them if they are getting too close to the perimeter. Only if they continue will they get the shock. I can adjust the level and adjust the width of the shock area. All my goldens and my sister's whenever she visits, learn the fence very quickly. They hear the beep and retreat slightly in the yard. 

I just finished training Murphy....5 months old in less than a week.

Please remember, an electric fence does not stop others from coming in your yard. And you must use the collar with active batteries. Although some goldens once trained never go near the boundries anyway.

My dogs know if they are on a leash with me they can leave the yard and go for a walk. (I of course have then removed the shock collar!)


----------

